# Organic Mattress?



## chicagomom1977 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone purchased an organic mattress? My DS is *hopefully* going to transition to his own bed and I would like to get an organic. I have no idea where to go!? Any advice?


----------



## InchByInch (Aug 2, 2008)

We just ordered this from Amazon yesterday:

http://www.amazon.com/Strobel-Organi...455009&sr=8-11

and I think it comes in smaller sizes, too-- it's supposed to be luxuriously comfy, and you just can't beat the price!

I looked all over the internet and only read good things about this brand, so I'm excited to see how it turns out. Here's to a flame-retardant-free night's sleep!


----------



## kiss the wind (May 9, 2009)

I bought my dd's organic latex mattress from organicgrace.com . We got her the "budget latex," which is a really affordable alternative to most other organic mattresses. She LOVES her bed and happily transitioned to it. They have a 20% off sale every April, which is when we bought ours, but I know you probably don't want to wait that long. You can get 10% off as an MDC mama, but I don't know the code...maybe someone else does?


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

we also have a latex mattress - you can learn some great info about the benefits of latex (ad dangers of conventional mattresses) here: www.savvyrest.com they have a whole section on it. I've also purchased from organic grace ( I think we got our crib mattress from them, although it is still a savvyrest). coupon code for organic grace - try NEWSLETTER and I think you'll get 10% off. If that doesn't work, try CAT10. I can't remember which code goes with which site!

purerest.com is another place to get a mattress.

good luck! they are much more expensive, but it really is an investment in your child's health!


----------



## mommam (Jan 20, 2007)

I spent months trying to find an organic mattress we could afford. First I splurged on a 3" wool topper; worked really well for the first 6 months, but even though I rotated and flipped it every week when I changed sheets, it compacted to be really firm - not what I wanted. Then I found foamsweetfoam.com - checked them on BBB (make sure you do this for any company you buy from on the internet, or otherwise, some mattress places are real frauds) and googled reviews.

They basically sell slabs of all natural latex covered with an organic cotton cover (one of two free options). They send fire retardant covers (looks like two fitted sheets), but as they told me, it's up to me whether to use them - uh, no thanks







- that covers the fed regulations.

The price was the best I found - $1400 or $1500 for a 6" king (2 3" layers), incl shipping - and we can customize each side ( I ordered it as two xl twins to do this, all in one king size cover - pretty common sales guy said). We really need this as my hubby has back probs and likes a super hard bed, I like it soft and plush as I am light and skin ny and a sidesleeper. We're saving up now for a full for our ds's room.

You can also get 9" and 12" beds - all just more 3" layers that can be moved as needed to adjust firmness. We ended up using the wool topper as a base under our mattress, on the slats of our platform bed, because it gives a little lift and was too firm for me anymore. Wouldn't buy that again, though loved the whole organic cotton wool thing (from organicgrace.com). If we ever had the money would enjoy another 3" layer - soft for me, firm for hubby - but 6" is fine. Plus ds can climb in bed now all by himself







.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## YinYang (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you all still use the "standard" boxsprings then?

I'm curious about this. I need a new king mattress but the prices for these are off the charts (for me).

I'm still willing to do what's best - just need to wrap my mind around it


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Are people not worried about latex allergies? Seems to be more and more common...I work at a bakery and several of us cannot wear the latex gloves. Just curious since it's doubtful most of us know whether our kids are allergic to latex. I wouldn't want to spend so much and not know.


----------



## mommam (Jan 20, 2007)

As to box springs, actually just straight on the slats of a platform bed is best (air flow), but you could use the box springs if you wanted height. The mattress is very breathable so that would work, but no need.

You can order samples from them to test for latex allergies if that is a concern, though you will be separated from the actual latex (all natural, and I think a lot of reactions are to the synthetic forms and the chemicals) by the cotton cover, your mattress pad (we use a wool puddle pad - which is really just one of the really old wool army blankets my grandfather had which is still in great shape but can be washed and dried in the machine, felting makes it work even better), and your sheets. Most people, from what I understand, only react if they are going to, to the actual touch of the latex.

It is definitely a lot of money, even our bare bones model, but it was something I insisted upon when I got pregnant again. The info on how the fire retardants and other chemicals show up in newborn cord blood is just horrible. Plus I already really wanted to for our cosleeping 2 yo; it was a chunk of our savings but well worth it in my mind for our long term health (as they say, priceless). And really comfy too. Oh, and they last like 30 years with no sagging, etc - our last mattress started getting dips after only 2 years and was $700 at an outlet. If you figure long term cost, this is way cheaper.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have one, but my friend owns a baby store that sells them. My favorite is White Lotus, but the most affordable I know of are Naturpedic. HTH


----------



## alinajoy (Dec 9, 2006)

Naturepedic is a good affordable brand!


----------



## chicagomom1977 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really appreciate it...I was looking at Naturepedic. hmm....I will keep doing some research on this


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

The code for Organic Grace is "mothering" and is good for 10% off all purchases...


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the code, Talia!

I love Organic Grace







I was just doing some shopping there before I logged on here


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Are people not worried about latex allergies? Seems to be more and more common...I work at a bakery and several of us cannot wear the latex gloves. Just curious since it's doubtful most of us know whether our kids are allergic to latex. I wouldn't want to spend so much and not know.

Yeah, that. I actually didn't even have a latex allergy until AFTER purchasing a king size natural latex mattress...after just under a year of using it, I developed a latex allergy.







:

So now, we are saving for yet another organic mattress...hopefully this one won't be allergy inducing. This is the one we're looking at: http://organicgrace.com/node/653


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Whoa Talia...I didn't realize that was your store--I found it through a search engine. How long is the code good for? It will be a few weeks before we can order it...


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

aren't latex allergies contact allergies, though? I didn't know that it could bother you if it was encased in a mattress covering...

savvyrest.com will mail out samples of the latex for free so you can test to see if you're allergic, though.


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
Yeah, that. I actually didn't even have a latex allergy until AFTER purchasing a king size natural latex mattress...after just under a year of using it, I developed a latex allergy.







:

So now, we are saving for yet another organic mattress...hopefully this one won't be allergy inducing. This is the one we're looking at: http://organicgrace.com/node/653

Seriously? Man, that's discouraging. Everything I've read has made a big deal of how the latex encased in a mattress, not in direct contact, not airborned due the stretchy gloves, etc, means you won't develop a latex allergy from a mattress. This may derail our plans.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Are people not worried about latex allergies? Seems to be more and more common...I work at a bakery and several of us cannot wear the latex gloves. Just curious since it's doubtful most of us know whether our kids are allergic to latex. I wouldn't want to spend so much and not know.

A - most people's latex allergies are contact. I'm allergic, but I can be in the room with it. I just can't have a doctor using latex gloves on an exam, or use condoms or the like. When I bought a menstrual cup, I had to specifically go looking for non-latex versions.

B- most latex allergies are actually allergies to man-made latex, not natural latex. Most latex mattresses are only partially natural latex combined with a larger part of man-made. You have to really dig to find the companies that use real 100% natural latex - because many of them mis-represent themselves.


----------



## starka (Jun 12, 2009)

I just bought the 100% natural latex with organic cotton and wool cover from sleepez: http://www.sleepez.com/natural.htm
The twin mattress was $695 out the door (no tax or shipping costs). I even called Latex International and confirmed that the Talalay latex they supplied Sleep EZ was 100% natural (and not a blend of synthetic). That was the best price I found for a "natural" bed. We got it last week and it's very comfy. I got soft over medium latex, but you can choose what comfort level you want- soft to x-firm.


----------



## mother1010 (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently bought an organic/green mattress from a local company around PA around 3 months ago. It was a Royal-Pedic and I am totally in love with it. They were great with answering all my questions and had all the information about all the materials that was used in the mattress. They even have wood frames if you are looking for an whole organic setup.

http://theorganicmattressstore.com


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

We bought DD a twin size "Save the Planet" organic latex mattress from Organic Grace in the medium firmness (it is still pretty darn firm!) we topped it with the original version of the wool mattress pad from Dream Soft Bedware. Love!







Seriously, the first night DD slept on that mattress, she STTN. No lie. I think it had something to do with having more space to flop around than her crib, but I am not complaining. Love it!


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

We recently got a Jamison natural latex mattress and really like it. I was surprised to find it at my local mattress store. It was on sale, so we paid about $2400 for a queen size.

We aren't allergic to latex, but I am not sure if it would matter if we were-- the covering is not latex so your body doesn't actually come into contact with it. Hope that helps!


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I have updated the "mothering" coupon code so it is valid again....


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> I have updated the "mothering" coupon code so it is valid again....


 We have one of the organic mattresses from this poster's store and we really like it. However, after a year of co-sleeping and having 5 in the bed (and having the kids jump on the bed after we told them not to), the springs were starting to be felt...so we bought a 4" pillowtop organic mattres topper to go over it. And man, what an awesome combo...best mattress ever! So definitely get your mattress from Organic Grace...we had the best service from there. And then spring for an additional pillow-top topper eventually if you can---it's well worth it! (We can't do the latex mattress due to latex allergies in the family...even natural latex gives my little one welts. So I can't speak to that one, but I can say that we've really enjoyed and gotten some good use out of our organic innerspring mattress.)


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh how funny...I didn't realize this was an old thread. Uh, well, an update...the mattress I posted about in 2009 is the one that sleeps 5 every night now in our house. LOL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllyRae*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

I just found a really awesome looking wool topper on ebay for a great price if anyone is still looking.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360344339486&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

About latex ... I react badly to latex condoms, gloves, etc. But it is not the latex, it is the other chemicals they mix with the latex!

So, although I am sensitive to most latex products, I LOVE my bed that has a 100% natural latex pillow top.

If you live near Portland, Oregon, there is a mattress company called ParkLane. I'm not sure their mattresses are "Organic" but they are very thoughtfully made to exclude toxic ingredients. I have reactions to "organic" products, because some organic chemicals are still irritating. In fact I have to steer clear of the ParkLane products containing Aloe, since its most significant chemical is basically a natural form of aspirin. I had trouble breathing in the store and on those mattresses, but my non-aloe mattress has been fantastic.


----------



## Organomat (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone! We're based in the UK, www.buyorganics.co.uk and specialize in organic mattresses that are all Eco friendly, free of nasty toxic chemicals and made of totally natural materials like organic wool, cotton and rubber latex or just coconut coir if you think you may have a latex allergy.

We sell loads of organic baby mattresses as well as first mattresses for children transitioning to a bed of their own. Many people ask me why they should buy an organic mattress for their children, and the reason is that children are more in danger of developing problems as they grow because of the chemicals found in conventional mattresses. Conventional mattresses can contain any or all of the following, VOC's, PBDE flame retardants, Antimony, Heavy Metals, Boric Acid, PVC, Petrochemical foams etc. Not the greatest ingredients to expose a child to! Instead , by using materials like; organic wool, organic cotton, pure rubber milk that's formed into latex without additives from the rubber tree and coconut coir, you can pretty much feel safe, that your child is sleeping on all natural materials. You can still achieve fire retardancy through the use of wool which is what we do.

If you just want to have a chat, we're here to help just dish out advice, even if we are across the ocean and impractical to buy from. Our email is [email protected] and we can help you spot what to look for and what the pros and cons are.


----------



## bfw0729 (Jun 7, 2008)

re: buyorganics...Do you ship to the states?


----------

